# Looking for a mk2



## R16H_DC (Dec 14, 2008)

Signed up years ago and now back in the market for a Mk2 TT
Can't see the classified section though!

I'm after a Mk2 with max budget of £4K. It will be a 2nd car and do maybe 5k miles a year.

I have a list of must haves:
4 seats 
Quattro 
Steering Wheel Controls 
Heated Seats

Open to any engine size apart from the higher tax v6 (£550)

Look forward to sticking around!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome back to the TTF.
For Market Place & PM access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=882433
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  you can also get your post count up that will also give you access to the for sale section


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There is no post limit, so the number of posts will not add access.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, There is no post limit, so the number of posts will not add access.
> Hoggy.


When did this change and why :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, There is no post limit, so the number of posts will not add access.
> ...


Hi, It just encourages bumping etc. so achieves nothing.
Hoggy.


----------

